# Mexico City or Mazatlan?



## eriver70 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a friend that use to live in Mexico City and enjoyed it, but then moved to Mazatlan and said it is much better to live there.

Any one have feedback they can provide on choosing Mazatlan, at least as a starting point for living for a few months?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

How different do you want to get ... no comparison


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexico City: A huge metropolis, capital of the country, high altitude weather, pollution, traffic, etc.
Mazatlan: Seacoast port & tourist resort, growing rapidly, very hot & humid much of the year.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

eriver70 said:


> I have a friend that use to live in Mexico City and enjoyed it, but then moved to Mazatlan and said it is much better to live there.
> 
> Any one have feedback they can provide on choosing Mazatlan, at least as a starting point for living for a few months?


You really need to spend some time in Mexico and I don't mean just Mazatlan and Mexico DF. You appear to be serious about making Mexico your home, but your messages appear to indicate that you have little or no experience living in-country.

Mexico is as diverse, if not more so, than the United States. Mazatlan and Mexico DF are as different as Miami Beach and Chicago. Add to these areas the high plateau of Guadalajara (+/- half way between the previous two), the desert areas of North Mexico, and jungles on the east and west coasts and finally the huge and diverse areas of South Mexico. Where you end up making your home is going to depend on such things as 1) How much money you have to spend 2) Are you planning on traveling 3) Is there a "significant other" involved 4) Your level of Spanish (and Mexican culture) 5) Your health needs 6) MOST IMPORTANTLY, Your ability to adapt. People who can't usually end up moving back north in short order.

The wife and I spent over a year researching Mexico before selecting where we "needed" to live. We then spent our 1st year in the ****** Ghetto of Ajijic-Chapala so that we could learn the language/customs. Only then did we feel comfortable moving to a primarily Spanish speaking area. 

Everyone is different! For some the smog/traffic of living in DF is worth paying the price when balanced with the "big city" lifestyle. For others enduring the sweltering hot and humid months on the coast is worth it to live in a smaller (though not necessarily small) town with access to the beach. Still others feel that living on Lake Chapala with its "eternal spring" (an exaggeration, but seriously nice weather) is worth putting up with the largest concentration of Anglos in Mexico. 

Finally, be aware that there is "no paradise," just a place where one can feel comfortable. It's heaven for us, while others say "too crowded, too noisy, too expensive, to this and that." That's why I say "your best bet is to try out several areas." You might be surprised at how inexpensive this can be if you use Mexico's excellent inter-city bus system and search to find housing within your budget. The more flexible you are the more enjoyable will be your experience.
VerdeVa - Just another ******


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

With Mexico City, it really depends where you decide to make your home there. My cousin lived with a friend for about 6 months in one part of town (Del Valle) while he was getting settled (and awaiting his FM3 approval which took forever due to a bad company attorney) and hated it, but soon moved over to Interlomas after his FM3 was approved (and he could get his salary) and spent the next 6 years there. The pollution is noticeable (you'll feel it on your face), but it's not as bad as it was 10 years ago.

It really depends on what you are going to do, work, retire, etc.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The places are so different that comparisons are almost meaningless. Which is better, New York City or Treasure Island, Florida? It all depends on what kind of life you want to lead, and your finances.


----------

